
How to move your domains off GoDaddy - pius
http://robsanheim.com/2008/03/29/how-to-move-your-domains-off-godaddy/
======
delano
This How-to is missing the first step (disabling the "domain proxy") which
GoDaddy automatically configured if you registered the domain in the past few
years.

\- log in to GD and go to the domain manager. Go to each domain individually
and check to see if the domain privacy proxy is turned on. If it is, it means
that your whois info is being proxied by <http://domainsbyproxy.com/> (it
seems to be a sister site to GD). You need to find your account number for DBP
which they would have sent to you when you reg'd the domain. You need to login
to DBP and disable the proxy for all of your domains.

~~~
rsanheim
I had read from various places that if you do that you'll end up in the 60 day
'purgatory' where you can't transfer your domain. Why would you need to
disable this feature in order to transfer -- does it implicitly lock you out
from getting the auth code?

~~~
delano
As far as I know, the domain purgatory is only when it's close to it's expiry
date.

The reason you need to disable the domain proxy is because they replace your
admin contact email address with one of theirs (they also replace your phone
number and address with theirs). In order to receive the transfer request to
your Administrative Contact email address, you need to turn off this proxy.

------
wave
It is hard to believe the author because he uses a referral id in his link to
Namecheap without a disclosure: "www.namecheap.com/?aid=88&rid=136544"

Having saying that, I don't know if Namecheap is better or worse than Godaddy.

~~~
rsanheim
Fixed.

If you can point out namecheap doing something like this:
<http://nodaddy.com/mystory.html>, then I'd agree with your second point.

------
mhartl
I spent a couple weeks moving all my domains off of GoDaddy last year. All the
registrars I used ended up sucking even more. I then reluctantly moved them
all _back_ to GoDaddy. It was a painful experience I don't plan on repeating.

~~~
spydez
I'd like to know who you moved them to and then off again. (Either here or in
the 'Favorite Registrars' thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>
)

I'm about to buy another domain, and am considering not going with GoDaddy
(due to their annoying upsell spam and the myriad of horror stories)... So
naming names is appreciated.

~~~
mhartl
I remember that Register.com sucked. I tried a couple others, but I think
they're repressed memories now.

------
jharrison
There are plenty of stories of registrars going out of business, killing
websites in the process when their lookups die.

I have never had a problem with GoDaddy and use them for all of my own domain
names as well as my clients'. I've never had anything but good experiences
with them and I'm not worried that they'll shutter the place tomorrow.

If you feel good about registering your names with "NameCheap" and confident
they'll be around, go for it. I wish you the best of luck.

~~~
jamesbritt
I, too, have been using GoDaddy for some time now, and haven't had a problem.

The biggest annoyance is the hyper-colored ad-noise they throw at you when
buying a domain. It's pretty cheesy, but having experienced it i know to look
for the "No Thanks" links towards the bottom and move on.

(Note: I do not use them for hosting or DNS, just as a registrar.)

------
thomasswift
i hate how godaddy's advertising. it is so in your face that even when your a
customer it is a pain to get anything done. even if you purchased everything
they offered you still see it all.

------
mattmaroon
You can pretty much Google "[any company] sucks" and get a billion hits. It
hasn't meant anything in roughly 5 years.

"Apple sucks" returns about 8x as many entries as GoDaddy. All it really means
is that way more people use Apple products than GoDaddy.

